# Advice please!! Risky job offer in Dubai and Iraq



## israa8 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am a SAP Consultant in Egypt and I just got a job offer in a big Oil company in Dubai and the job also involves occasional visits to Iraq. I would probably be spending week days in Iraq and weekends in dubai.

They offered me $150 a day in dubai and $250 in iraq.

Keeping in mind that the job is in Basra, Iraq which is not very stable. Is $250 per day really is the ongoing rate?

Is that a decent rate and a decent offer? Personally I think $150 per day is not enough in Dubai, considering I am in the ERP field.

Any advice?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Enough is whatever is enough to make you want to take the job. Clearly you don't think it is enough, so you have your answer.


----------



## israa8 (Sep 25, 2012)

m1key said:


> Enough is whatever is enough to make you want to take the job. Clearly you don't think it is enough, so you have your answer.



I want to know if it's a decent rate and if its the current market rate!

Thanks


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I've not actual idea but I'm guessing the guys in Blackwater are on a lot more than $250 a day.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd be turning that down, I think. Is accommodation provided in Dubai? Looks like you'd be getting paid around $6000/month.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

...


----------



## DrVanNostrand (May 21, 2012)

israa8 said:


> I want to know if it's a decent rate and if its the current market rate!
> 
> Thanks


If you are still in Egypt , I would suggest you make a go for it. If you are already in UAE ,I guess you can wait it out IF you have other offers.If not go ahead and take it...the market out there is pretty tough...my field of work is supposed to be pretty lucrative and well paid but that was pre 2009! I am exiting probation and maybe going to make 10k aed depending on my employers mood (if he wants to keep me)

The IRaq daily quote is not that high but Iraq isn't as dangerous as you think.
I went there in 2008 ,it wasn't that bad.

check if your company provides some security detail...usually they do.

Best of luck


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I think the offer is on the low side for SAP. Which module are you proficient in? Fi&co?

Anyway, there has to be a premium if you have to travel to Iraq, why don't you confer with the headhunters for SAP ? They know the market contract rates and perks included.


----------



## houstonian2012 (Jul 16, 2012)

israa8 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am a SAP Consultant in Egypt and I just got a job offer in a big Oil company in Dubai and the job also involves occasional visits to Iraq. I would probably be spending week days in Iraq and weekends in dubai.
> 
> ...


I can't comment on daily rates, no clue..but been to Basra, had no issues with safety..

I work in the oil&gas industry, went there for a project.. stayed in my company's base for 10 days, no issues at all.. there were few women in our group incl me and we all thought it was allrite..most of my collegues in Iraq stay in Dubai for wkends also...if you're ok w/ the bucks, check the accomodations in Basra.


----------

